

If You Really Want to Help Musicians, Then Help Me Finish Making This Film… - jrgentle
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/permalink/2013/11/25/unsounddocumentary

======
jrgentle
Hello all. I just posted this because I believe that we have reached a point
where tech and the real world are on a collision course regarding Music. This
documentary that the article speaks about discusses the collapse of the music
industry in large part because of the tech industry. There are good and bad
points on both side of the argument, but I submit that no matter your point of
view, we all have to agree that it is not working. I welcome some thought by
any of you working in a music tech and wonder if you have any thoughts on how
we will fix this growing dilemma. Thanks.(Disclaimer: I am the Founder of a
streaming music start-up)

